

Nokia warns that Nexus 7 tablet infringes its patents - LVB
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/07/03/nokia_warns_that_nexus_7_tablet_infringes_its_patents.html

======
willvarfar
AHA, Nokia's backup plan exposed! :)

[http://yle.fi/uutiset/nokias_siilasmaa_goal_to_regain_compet...](http://yle.fi/uutiset/nokias_siilasmaa_goal_to_regain_competitiveness/6199219)

